# ''mv Margot Jacob'' (Bulk Carrier)



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Owners Flensburger Ubersee-Schiffahrts gesellshaft Jacob. mBH & Co KG, launched 22nd March 1975, Builders; Verolme Cork Dockyard Limited, Cobh Ireland 1975. Any info, photograph etc., would be appreciated. A friend gave me her silver plate marking the launching etc., he got it from someone else, - Mystery


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2006)

athinai said:


> Owners Flensburger Ubersee-Schiffahrts gesellshaft Jacob. mBH & Co KG, launched 22nd March 1975, Builders; Verolme Cork Dockyard Limited, Cobh Ireland 1975. Any info, photograph etc., would be appreciated. A friend gave me her silver plate marking the launching etc., he got it from someone else, - Mystery


I was at her launching as a kid (was at many as my mother worked at yard for Lloyds Register of Shipping), might have old photos, will search and revert
brgds John, Cork Harbour


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

*Verolme - Margot Jacob*

This is the yard (just a few minutes for where i live)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

She is still in service as the "Amazonia" for Greek owner Stanships Inc. Unfortunately I don't have a photo though.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

photo of her on following as Amazonia
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/a/amazonia/amazonia.htm


----------



## john shaw (Jun 23, 2006)

There is a bulker on shipspotting.com, called Fjord Mariner-- captioned by the person submitting it to be ex-Margot Jacob/ Soya Queen. Could this be your ship?

http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=56701
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=56702

however,if Thamesphil is correct as above re Amazonia, then that ship could be:

IMO 7365071
50826 dwt, callsign H3NQ (Panama) ex Malta registered
MAN engine,10290 bhp


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
The *Margot Jacob* was built in *06-1975* at the *Verolme Cork*, renamed *Fjord Mariner-Soja Queen-Amazonia* owned/managed by *STANSHIPS*
LOA X B X D :205,52 x 29,93 x 12,34

IMO/Call Sign correct by John above


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

*mv margot jacob*

A really unexpected responce, Its Great & Thanks Guys for all the information, so appreciated. I will follow up all leads.


----------

